# School's Out!



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I believe I'm accurate when I say that the 'Summer vacation' period for most public school students in Mexico begins at the close of school today and ends when children return to the classroom Monday, August 19th. 'Private' schools and universities operate on typically different schedules.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I think you’re accurate, too.

It may be worth noting that this is the calendar for public school students up to 9th grade. Tenth grade and up are under different systems and calendars, even the public ones.


----------



## TamiJ (Apr 8, 2010)

School is out.


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

Depending on where you live in Mexico, school may have been out for months. Here in Guerrero, due to protests against the new education reforms proposed by President Peña Nieto, over one third of the school year was lost and nobody seems to care. Que lastima!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

A month and a half I don't have to be a school bus driver every day ..... muy bien !!


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

sparks said:


> A month and a half I don't have to be a school bus driver every day ..... muy bien !!


Ditto, traffic in GDL is reasonable in the mornings now...


----------

